# Starter Kit



## Hi In The Pines (Sep 6, 2005)

I am thinking about a beer kit from George. I love Red Stripe and a beer called Fat Tire. I also like similar beers to Red Stripe. Is there a kit that is kind of like that?? Not too sure, if it is a pale ale or ale or what??? Just kinda like the taste. I know I dont really like the dark and heavy beers.


----------



## masta (Sep 7, 2005)

Red Stripe is a light largerlike the mass produced American Beers but with more flavor and no beechwood aging...yuck!. I would suggest tryingthe Brewers Best AmericanLight #11018or Baron's American Light "BAR001.


Fat Tire Ale is a typical American amber ale so I would suggest trying Brewers Best American Amber #11007 or Baron's Amber Ale #BAR008


I would also suggest trying an Oktoberfest beer since it is close to an amber ale in style and color but much better in my opinion. 


Sam Adams Oktoberfest would give you a idea on the flavor if you can get it.


Have you brewed before?


----------



## Hi In The Pines (Sep 7, 2005)

I have never brewed! But I would like to brew one batch as my wines are getting aged.


----------



## masta (Sep 7, 2005)

If have not yet read the Home Brewing Tutoriallocated on the resources page of George's web site I suggest you do so and this will give you plenty of information on brewing and making the two types of kits available.


http://www.finevinewines.com/Home-Brewing-Tutorial.htm


Please post any questions you may have....


----------



## Hi In The Pines (Sep 7, 2005)

ok, I have read the tutorial. Very cool. I have all the equipment except bottles, caps and capper, thats no problem. But what is the major difference between the no boil and boil, except the size batch it makes?? Why go with either?? Advantages??


----------



## masta (Sep 7, 2005)

The Brewers Best kits are designed on the standard extract version of brewing beer. This includes steeping grains for color and flavor, liquid or dry extract which supplies the fermentable sugars, hops which add bittering or flavor/aroma to the beer and of course yeast.


The Barons kit are actually the wort (which has been concentrated) so these kits eliminate the steeping of grains and boiling of the extract/hops.


The batch size as you have read is 5 gallons for the Brewers Best (which is a standard size for beer) and 6 gallons for the Barons.


I have only made one of the Barons Kits and I thought the quality was very good and was actually impressed by the finished product. 


Since Winexpert makes the Barons kit they are targeting wine makers who have 6 gallon carboys. If you choose to make these kits I would suggest dedicating a primary fermenter for beer only as the hop aroma is tough to remove from the plastic. Glass of course retains no odor or flavor so no problem switching back and forth between beer and wine with your carboys.


If you find a Baron's kit that you like and don't plan to make differentrecipes of beer in the future than these might the best option andvalue for you.


Having the equipment to make Brewers Best Kit opens to door to hundredsof extract recipes for beer and you are not limited to only 14!


Remember Variety is the spice of Life!


----------



## Hi In The Pines (Sep 7, 2005)

ok, thanks Masta.


I do not have the larger carboys, since my largest wine batch has been 3 gallons. But I do have a 6.5gal plastic fermenter, that will be used to make root beer, that I can use. I just need to get the 5 gal carboy. Im pretty sure I want to boil versus non boil because my wines are completely fresh fruit based, not kit. I tend to do things the hard way for my first time. That way, if I do it, the easy ways will be truly easy. Thanks again.


----------



## masta (Sep 8, 2005)

Good Luck and keep us informedwith your progress on your home brew!


I need to get some brewing done myself since I have empties piled to the ceiling and it is going to be a long cold winter!


----------



## Hi In The Pines (Sep 8, 2005)

Thanks for your help, Masta. I will do updates.


----------



## geocorn (Sep 8, 2005)

Sorry, I did not jump into this post, but I don't think I could have done a better job that masta, anyway.


I will add that the Brewer's Best kits come with caps, so all you need is a capper.


----------



## Hi In The Pines (Sep 8, 2005)

perfect! Now I just need to hit up my friends for bottles.


----------



## Hi In The Pines (Oct 1, 2005)

ok, Im on day 3 of fermentation with my Brewers Best American Amber from George. Its singing songs and im dancin a jig right along with it. Drove today to my nearest brew shop, Flagstaff, AZ.it was a 3 hour drive. I had never been there before. Even though its closer than Texas, the prices are doubled. I am very grateful for George.


----------



## Hi In The Pines (Oct 4, 2005)

I racked the American Amber yesterday to a 5 gallon carboy to let it sit a while to clarify before bottling. It smelly very yummy!! Like a honey meets molasses. I cant wait to start drinking it!! I went to the local liquor store to purchase different bottles of imports and specialty beers to try them out to see what other kinds of beers I like to make another kit. I am soooo adicted!!! Is there a self help group for beer and wine making???


----------



## masta (Oct 5, 2005)

You are a member of the self help group here at the forum...welcome!


If you enjoy the amber try making a porter which is a bit darker and one of my favorites. I have a robust porter kit that will have some honey added to the seconadary...instant Honey Porter!


----------



## Hi In The Pines (Oct 5, 2005)

I tried a Nevada Porter. It was terrible and im sorry to say that I poured it out. ICK!!! Now, I have tried and liked a oatmeal stout, but it was a bit tough. I have also tried and liked a Nut Brown Ale. I have a few others that look good as well. I seem to like the lighter color beers.


----------



## Hi In The Pines (Oct 12, 2005)

Well, the American Amber is looking good and I will be bottling next week. I have tried a few more beers and have decided to do more extract brewing but not from a kit. I have a few recipies that I want to try out with some blending of grains and hops. I have even considered not making any more wine for a while and just concentrate on beer.


----------



## Hi In The Pines (Oct 23, 2005)

Its done. I have about 2 cases of American Amber sitting in bottles waiting for the carbonation. I bottled them yesterday after racking the beer again and doing another clarification cycle. Its amazing how 2 rackings can clear up a beer. The beer smells so good and when I tasted it during the bottling stage, it was pretty potent, alcohol wise but it seemed a bit diluted tasting. I hope that the carbonation phase will give it a better mouthfeel. I also ordered a couple of more kits that George didnt have. It is a Fat Tire clone and a something something Cream Ale clone. I cant wait to get them started!!


----------



## Hi In The Pines (Nov 11, 2005)

ok, yesterday I put one bottle of my American Amber in the fridge for today after work. I opened. I heard a pffisst and poured in a clear glass mug. I smelled and it was heavenly. I tasted and it was pretty damn good. Now that the beer is gone, I have a concern.


The beer tasted a bit watered down. Not very mouthfeely, more of like the ice had melted. The beer has been sitting in my shower in closed boxes with a dark sheet over the boxes and a heater keeping the bathroom a toasty 75-80 degrees. I started the beer on Sept. 29th, bottledwith priming sugaron Oct. 23 and just drank. Is the watery taste because it needs to age?? OR did I just mess up??


----------



## masta (Nov 11, 2005)

You did not mess it up at all.Here are a few ways to increase the body and mouthfeel of your beer:
<UL>
<LI>Use more malt extract as this will increase the SG and also the FG of the beer...keep in mind this will also increase the alcohol content. I like to use some DME as I think it adds to the body more than liquid extract
<LI>Add more or some Crystal Malt steeping grains to the water when heating. The grains come in light to dark based on thefinished color you want. 
<LI>Add some malto-dextrin powder (non-fermentable sugar) this will add body and no added alcohol or color</LI>[/list]


Congrats on your successful batch!


----------



## Hi In The Pines (Nov 11, 2005)

Sooo, how about the ageing part?? Does it need to age some more or should I refrigerate the whole lot of bottles?? Or refrigerate anyway and let it age on its own or should I drink and give out to friends and family??


----------



## masta (Nov 12, 2005)

Once it is carbonated I feel it is best to chill it down. I keep mine in my wine cellar which is at 56-57 degrees which definitely helps most beers. In the biz this is called lagering which helps with the stability of the beer for a longer shelf life. I think it also helps the beer produce a better head when poured in a glass with certain styles.


Go ahead and put it in the fridge and share a few friends to get some feedback and think about making your next batch!


----------



## Hi In The Pines (Nov 12, 2005)

Very cool, thanks Masta. I shall put them on cold air now. I have 2 more kits waiting to be made. I have a Fat Tire clone and a Cream Ale.


----------

